# Switched to Kirkland



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

CharlieMyPoodle said:


> This week, we switched to Kirkland.
> We were on Blue Buffalo before, but the ingredients could no longer justify the price difference.
> 
> We went with Kirkland Adult Chicken, Rice & Vegetables.
> ...


I have heard nothing but good things about this food!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Is that the same as Chicken Soup for your Dog ?


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

I just bought a bag of the Kirkland puppy food for our mpoo puppy. I hope she likes it. We'll find out when we bring her home next week. Of course it will take a while to transition her over.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

That is what Sunny was on when I got him and the breeder supplemented with real meat, too, but she said all her poodles did well on it. He is now on Wellness Simple (lamb) kibble and also on raw, but glad you found something that worked for you. There is nothing more frustrating!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I feed my whippet Kirkland. It is a great food, actually. I am trying to decide whether to switch Bonnie to that when she turns a year or to stick with BB adult food. I did not like the Kirkland puppy food and didn't feel it was nearly as high quality as their adult food plus she didn't like the puppy food. That is why we went with BB for her. 

My only complaint with the Kirkland adult food is my whippet started to get fat! A fat whippet is not a good thing.  We cut his food way down, but in order for him to maintain a healthy whippet weight, he was hardly eating anything. I felt so bad for him. We switched him to Kirkland Weight Control. He is now a better weight plus he get to satisfy his urge to eat a full bowl of food. 

Just watch out for your pup getting chubby. Other than that, it is a terrific food with the added bonus of not breaking the pocket book. My only other concern with feeding it to a mini is that you can only buy it in large bags, so make sure you have an airtight container so it stays fresh. Since it is a high quality food, it can get stale and yucky if left open for a couple months.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I feed Kirkland, if Vegas would eat hopefully he could get fat.. but the picky snot is picky as hell!


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

In response to your question, Chicken Soup is not the same as Kirkland. Kirkland is Costco's own brand name.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Diamond is the manufacturer and checked there were recalls, but not the kibble. List of recalls for Pet Food Products from DIAMOND


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Carley was on Kirkland food when I got her. We don't have a costco where I live and the breeder told me that it was the same food as Chicken Soup for your Dogs , just under the costco name brand. I was feeding my dogs Blue, thought about putting them all on Chicken Soup,because I can find it here and it cost about half of Blue's cost, but it is not as good as Blue , so what I do is mix the two. All dogs are doing well with the mixture .


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Diamond manufactures Diamond Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul Kitten Formula too (see recall link above).


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Lil jaker I live in Canada...but Ontario...and I have not seen that particular variety of kirkland at my Costco.

I wish I did...because the price is phenomenal. It rates 4 stars on dog food advisor and I pay twice that amount for a food that rate 3 stars.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

truelovepoodles said:


> Lil jaker I live in Canada...but Ontario...and I have not seen that particular variety of kirkland at my Costco.
> 
> I wish I did...because the price is phenomenal. It rates 4 stars on dog food advisor and I pay twice that amount for a food that rate 3 stars.


The breeder lives in Saskatchewan -- not sure which one she has her dogs on but I think it was the adult chicken kibble for Kirkland and although not totally grain-free, it does not contain wheat, gluten, or corn and she was happy with it. When I first got Sunny it seemed all the kibble I tried was too rich for him. Cost was not as much of an issue since he is a mini and I only have him. I settled in on Wellness Simple (3 ingredients) for dogs who can't tolerate lots of ingredients. It works -- and he gets Natures Variety raw, too. Good luck!


----------



## cocopearl (Jun 14, 2013)

*We use Kirkland's chicken and vegetable*

I know this thread is kind of old but if people are searching on Kirkland (like I did) I wanted to put a link out there that will help:

Standard Poodles Nutrition (Kirkland is rated A+ for standard poodles.)

Our breeder feeds all her dogs this Kirkland brand, which is a bonus because it's like $40 for a bag that lasts at least 2 months. Occasionally our spoo will turn her nose up at it and so 2-3 times a week we put in about 1/2 cup of plain yogurt in the bottom of the bowl and put the dry kibble on top. She eats it up. LOVES the yogurt. Occasionally we put in milk. 

She also loves ice cubes in her water bowl.


----------



## SPoo Luvr (Feb 25, 2013)

CharlieMyPoodle said:


> This week, we switched to Kirkland.
> We were on Blue Buffalo before, but the ingredients could no longer justify the price difference.
> 
> We went with Kirkland Adult Chicken, Rice & Vegetables.
> ...




My dogs do very well on this food. They must enjoy its flavor because they chow it down, the ingredients are quality, and the price is very fair. I have an adult spoo and an adult german shepherd, and they eat a 40 lb. bag in about a month. I also have a 5 1/2-month-old spoo who is on the Kirkland puppy food. She eats it fine, but she seems to prefer the Kirkland adult food more, and she tries to sneak kibble from the older dogs' bowls every chance she gets. She does have a little bit of a problem chewing the crunchier adult food with her tender puppy teeth though. I keep telling her ... "6 more months, Lacy! Just six more months."


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I don't like the Kirkland puppy and took Bonnie off of it. She did not do as well on it (big smelly poops) as when we went with Blue Buffalo. I think CostCo's adult food is fine and I also think you could feed it to a puppy with a little canned to supplement. I am currently feeding a bag of the grain free turkey meal kibble from CostCo (Nature's Domain). I like the size of the nuggets (larger), but my dogs seem to eat more of it to maintain weight and seem hungrier. I will probably switch back to BB Wilderness. Nature's Domain is lower protein than BB and 4 stars instead of 5, but 4 stars is fine. None of my dogs have any allergies that I am aware of. I could probably go to the regular CostCo kibble, but in my head I think grain free is better. Of course, grain free uses potato to bind it instead of grain. Grain is probably more nutritious than potato.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We have switched to Kirkland salmon and sweet potato. It is grain free and they love it. We have taken them off all things with chicken or grain in them, because they are more prone to ear issues and skin sensitivities if fed chicken and/or grain. The Kirkland foods do get very good ratings on all of the food rating sites.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

We switched to Nature's Domain grain-free salmon and sweet potato too; the dogs love it (of course, they also love dirt so that's not really a recommendation  ) but they're healthy, active and bright-eyed on it too. It has no by-products, which I love; we just recently switched our cats to grain-free Kirkland and they love it too (also no by-products). Also, one of our cats has a very sensitive stomach and she's no longer throwing up, so that's good too.


----------



## Hula (Jun 1, 2013)

Hula has been on Kirkland kibble for all life stages since we brought her home 2 weeks ago. Shes only 11 weeks. We supplement with hard boiled egg once or twice a week but she seems to be doing just fine on it. However her breath is AWFUL and I think it has to do with the food because her poop smells just like her breath..and no shes not eating her poop ; )


----------

